# Medication time for Halloween



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I was wondering if there was anyone out there that has panic attacks or etc because of the stress of Halloween. I have a few fellow haunters that have panic attacks because they can’t handle the stress of Halloween. They have to be medicated during Halloween. One lost it because they couldn’t finish one of his tombstones in time for Halloween. I might have few funny stories, do you?


----------



## The Collector (Aug 15, 2005)

Wow...I don't think the stress of Halloween and all the propbuilding that comes with it has ever gotten me like that! Of coure, there was that incident last Halloween when I had been invisioning my kitchen cabinet doors opening and closing "mysteriously" (with a windshield wiper motor) and come the day of Halloween and my big party I still couldn't get the prop to work. I vaguely remember threatening to throw the parts in the trash compactor until my boyfriend took the motor from me and made ti work...I knew there was a reason I keep him around.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I've been suffering from something this year. I believe it's the result of sleep apnea, but it could also be night-time panic attacks. I have a sleep study coming up to get to the bottom of it.

What happens is I wake in the middle of the night and my heart races for a few minutes and I sometimes shake in the limbs and/or jaw. I had a heart monitor for a day to rule out any heart problems, so now it's on to sleep disorders (like sleep apnea) or panic disorders.

Sleep apnea does run heavily on both sides of my family, so it comes as no surprise.

Either way, it's not Halloween-related so I have no idea what bearing this has on this thread. :googly:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You might want to talk to your doctor about xanax. I was having the same problem in the middle of the day and my wife gave me one of her xanax. It certainly did the trick.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Huh? I've heard of Samhainophobia before but that's when people suffer from an abnormal and persistent fear of Halloween...


----------

